# Reling-Dachträger: Universal-Grundträger "Thule 1054"



## axx (25. April 2008)

Universal-Relingträger Thule 1054 

1 Satz = 2 Grundträger mit Vierkantrohr

Die Reling-Klemmung kann in mehreren Stufen an die Dicke der Reling angepasst werden. Ausserdem kann die Klemmung verschoben werden, um den Träger an den Reling-Abstand des Fahrzeugs anzupassen. Die Länge der Rohre beträgt 115cm, damit ist ein maximaler Relingabstand von ca. 102cm möglich.

Der Träger ist auf beiden Seiten abschließbar (4 Schlösser) und kann ohne Werkzeug montiert werden.

Der Dachträger passt für viele Automodelle z.B. 

Opel Omega Caravan 1995 bis 2003 
Ford Mondeo Turnier 1999 
VW Golf 3, 4, 5 Variant 
VW Passat Variant 1997 bis 2000 
Audi A4 Avant ab Bj. 96- 
Audi A6 Avant von 1994-2004 
BMW 3er Touring von Bj. 1996 bis 2004
BMW 5er Touring von Bj. 1997 bis 2004

Ein Datenblatt von Thule gibts hier:
http://www.thule.com/Upload/Xtranet/Dealer%20Catalogue/Deutsch/Lastenträger/410%20411%20415%20DE.pdf

Der Träger ist gebraucht, aber in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand. 

Privatauktion, daher Verkauf ohne Gewährleistung.


----------



## bussens (15. Juli 2010)

hallo lieber mtb ler
sag mal hast du den dachträger noch und wenn ja was soll der kosten.

liebe grüße

mark

kannst mich auch einfach anrufen unter 0151 22632775


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (16. Juli 2010)

Der ist schon seit über 2 Jahren verkauft...


----------



## Newbie08 (15. Mai 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber ich hätte einen Satz mit 1054 her zu geben. Also rühr dich, wenn er gerbraucht wird.

baba

Kon


----------

